# iPad OS vs iPad Pro 2019. Quelles differences ?



## sunny83 (27 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Dans la perspective de l’acquisition d’un iPad permettant avant tout de dessiner avec un stylet (pour le reste : petite bureautique, internet, images) je souhaite savoir si :

l’iPad OS a des caractéristiques comparables au Pro ?
Avec quels avantages éventuels ?

NB : Je possède, depuis quelques mois, un MacBook Air ... dont il faudra peut-être me séparer (par quel canal pour ne pas perdre trop de sous ?). 

Merci et bien cordialement à tous. 

Jean-Philippe


----------



## MrTom (27 Janvier 2020)

Hello, iPad OS c'est le système d'exploitation des iPad, qu'ils soient Pro ou Air, ou de base.

Pour ne pas perdre trop d'argent, le canal le plus rémunérateur me semble être les sites de reventes locales ou le site de revente mis à disposition par MacG. Les moins contraignants c'est la revente sur les site de reconditionnement qui te reprennent ton appareil à moindre coût mais garantissent une revente rapide et sans contrainte.


----------



## sunny83 (27 Janvier 2020)

Hello,

Ah bon ! Je pensais que l’operating system des MacBook, comme iMac et autres Mac était OS. Alors que pour iPhone et les iPad c’est iOS. 

D’après ta réponse OS et iOS c’est pareil. 
Alors j’y perds mon latin 

Buona sera !
Jean-Philippe


----------



## MrTom (27 Janvier 2020)

Hello,

iMac, iMac Pro, MacBook Pro/Air, Mac mini, Mac Pro : macOS
iPhone : iOS
iPad : iPadOS
Apple Watch : WatchOS

Voilà, voilà.
Donc quelque soit l'iPad que tu achètes neuf, il aura iPad OS 13.
Ce n'est pas le système d'exploitation qui propose des fonctionnalités différentes en fonction de l'iPad, c'est le matériel.


----------



## sunny83 (27 Janvier 2020)

Merci bien pour ces précisions. 

Bien cordialement


----------

